# chiang mai



## ewkrebs (Jan 28, 2013)

I am looking for a place to stay around 90 days in starting in May


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

If you want meaningful feedback from other forum users then you are going to have to provide more info that ... e.g. location needs (within Chiang Mai), your budget, your interests, features needed (e.g. pool or no pool). Otherwise just google on "chiang mai accommodation"


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

ewkrebs said:


> I am looking for a place to stay around 90 days in starting in May


Go to Chiang Mai, find a hotel and look around? Plenty of choice, ask at the hotel, ask a taxi driver, ask a cute girl at BigC.


----------



## texasbroker (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll be in CM - Mar 8-16 does anyone an English speaking Thai guide?
Not doing tourist thing looking at businesses and products

Thanks
Gregg


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

ewkrebs said:


> I am looking for a place to stay around 90 days in starting in May


Go to the CMCC Classifieds and subscribe to them. They list all kinds of homes throughout Chiangmai for sub-rent by Westerners. They come out once a week on Thursday or Friday. Use your browser and search engine to find it or look at website for Chiangmai Community Church which sponsors the Classifieds. It contains homes and condos of missionaries and others looking to sublet.


----------



## Lilli_0 (Apr 12, 2013)

Look on chiang mai properties that's where I found m apartment. Even if you don't go through them you can find a lace and go visit it usually.


----------

